# Ugly stik tiger rod?



## crumpet (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi.  I’m trying to put together a lighter surf fishing outfit but need it to be able to cast 3 ounces.  Does anyone have any thoughts on the ugly stik medium light tiger rods?  How tiger rods compare in sensitivity to the ugly stiks with the clearish tips.  Also any other light-medium light rods capable of throwing weight. Currently have 2 medium and 2 medium heavy ugly stik big water rods just looking for something a little more fun to pull in ocean panfish.  Thanks


----------



## PopPop (Mar 8, 2020)

In that price range, I’d look at Okuma and Penn rods. Though I am a big ugly sticck. Fan, their surf gear is disappointing.


----------



## crumpet (Mar 8, 2020)

How are penn rods?  I love their reels.  I use exclusively fierce 2 and 3.  The reason I like ugly stiks is their durability.  Any durability with the okuma or penn reels.


----------



## capt stan (Mar 9, 2020)

I chartered also fished SKA on a full sponsorship for quite a while and all my rods were Ugly stick Tiger rods... they are great last for ever and I have nothing but praise for them..I have probably 25 of them still all different styles and I bet most are 20 years old or so..still going strong!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Mar 10, 2020)

The 12 ft Ugly Stik Bigwater Spinning Rods are my main surf rods for bull reds, and they are awesome, throwing a 6 oz sinker plus a crab as far as I want.

My smaller surf rods for stuff closer in (slot reds, small drum, whatever) are 8 ft Ugly Stik Catfish rods, which are cheaper than the Tiger and Bigwater series, but they do the job and will throw a shrimp and up to a 2-4 oz sinker 75 yards or so.  My reels on these only hold 100 yards of 30 lb power pro.  

If I was going to spend more money I'd lean more toward the 7-8 ft Bigwater rods.  I have a 7 ft one that I've used for 15 years in non-surf applications, and it is much better built than the catfish rods and a lot of other Ugly Stiks I've owned.  But I've never owned a Tiger series rod.  

But I see most things through the lenses of long life and casting distance.  Tip sensitivity does not concern me.  I use live bait exclusively in the surf, and I don't set the hook.  When the rod bends, I reel it in.


----------



## crumpet (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah I have 2 medium and 2 medium heavy 8’-10’ big water ugly stiks.  The rod bends and I reel it in.   Just looking for something a little more fun in the surf.  I have light rods for the marsh and creeks just was wondering at something lighter and fun to throw in the ocean that could actually handle some sinker weight


----------



## Bass105 (Mar 12, 2020)

Take a look at the Tsunami Airwave line of rods.  Very light, sensitive, and won't break the bank.


----------



## zedex (Mar 12, 2020)

I have the Ugly stick BWS1100, 15ft rod. That thing can near 'bout send bait cross country. Its mated to a Shakespeare Encor reel with 40lb mono. I use it when fishing the west coast from shore and on the boat when I want to drag bait over a greater distance. Been as reliable as daylight


----------



## crumpet (Mar 12, 2020)

_cool thanks so much for all the replies.  How are the airwaves in terms of durability.  Tend to be a bit rough on my gear_


----------



## The Donk (Mar 13, 2020)

I am pretty tough on gear as well but love to surf fish. Penn Powersticks and Penn reels are the way to go IMO. Either the SSG's or the Fierce reels are sufficient for most surf needs. The powersticks are nice because they are light enough to fight a pomp but also have enough backbone for a large ray or decent sized shark depending on reel size and leader strength. They also get the bait out there a waze.


----------



## Bass105 (Mar 14, 2020)

I would say that Ugly Stiks are definitely tougher but, not nearly as sensitive as the Tsunami rods.


----------



## Scallen (Mar 14, 2020)

crumpet said:


> How are penn rods?  I love their reels.  I use exclusively fierce 2 and 3.  The reason I like ugly stiks is their durability.  Any durability with the okuma or penn reels.



I have been using two surf rods for the last three years. One is a St. Croix Legend that I got off EBay from a builder that buys bulk lots of their warranty returns, pieces them back together and rebuilds them. The other is a Penn Prevail. I use it not only for surf and pier, but also on the boat for bull reds and fishing live bait for blacktip/spinner sharks. It has handled fish I would not have thought it could when I bought it, and has held up very well over three years of hard fishing.


----------



## crumpet (Mar 14, 2020)

Hey just really appreciate all the advice.  I’ll go check out the tsunamis and penn rods.  Never used a penn rod but it’s all I use for reels


----------



## zedex (Mar 15, 2020)

crumpet said:


> Hey just really appreciate all the advice.  I’ll go check out the tsunamis and penn rods.  Never used a penn rod but it’s all I use for reels



For what its worth,  I have a car Penn rods and they've held up well. Penn Senator that's over 20 years old and an International V. Both are boat rods and both have hauled in, and boated, some heavy duty fish. When I'm out fishing halibut up here or big shark down there, these are my weapons of choice


----------



## shawncweed (Mar 23, 2020)

crumpet said:


> How are penn rods?  I love their reels.  I use exclusively fierce 2 and 3.  The reason I like ugly stiks is their durability.  Any durability with the okuma or penn reels.



I fish mostly from the boat, but usually carry at least one SSV with an 8 foot surf rod (any longer and it gets in the way on the boat) to cast inward towards the shore off St Cats or Ossabaw...I bought a couple Penn Prevail IIs at Xmas on SSV 5500s...the are well made, strong, and reasonably priced so far. Good luck.


----------

